# Carpal tunnel operation is at 1pm sep 2015 & still no better



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Me putting it up on here.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Good luck, hope it goes well.


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Best of luck

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thanks you guys, just waiting at reception waiting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sandy, Best of luck.
Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck hope all goes well!,

Its still in the wrong section though!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> Its still in the wrong section though!!!


Hi, Moved to correct section.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> Good luck hope all goes well!,
> 
> Its still in the wrong section though!!!


 doh [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its still in the wrong section though!!!
> ...


I put it there for people to see it as not many look at the other sections :roll:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

What other section?! 

Good luck, hope it all goes well


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

NickG said:


> What other section?!
> 
> Good luck, hope it all goes well


off topic innit lol

Yes thanks


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

all done


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news 

Now get back to work....... x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sandy said:


> all done


Good to hear


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

jamman said:


> Good news
> 
> Now get back to work....... x


Yes finally and hopefully get back to work soon. thanks James


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > all done
> ...


 Thanks YELLOW_TT

At least there are a handful of decent people on here who actually wished me well :mrgreen: :-*

Sandy


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad it went well!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Danny1,

I'm feeling the pain now though


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Good to hear it went well. 

I'm having hand surgery at some point but waiting to be given a date.


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

I hope the recovery is quick


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Sandy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


of course and hope it went well - but as a regular forum member you know a topic is not really a topic without pics of the modification  :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

IC_HOTT said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > At least there are a handful of decent people on here who actually wished me well :mrgreen: :-*
> ...


 :lol: Here's the new mod :mrgreen: painful but hopefully final result will be fully recovered and ready for full boost


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

If that isn't an excuse to get a DSG I don't know what is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mark-TT said:


> Good to hear it went well.
> 
> I'm having hand surgery at some point but waiting to be given a date.


Hi Mark-TT, hope you get it sorted 

I'm just hoping the throbbing doesn't last too long.


atmorgan said:


> I hope the recovery is quick


Thanks pal


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

atmorgan said:


> If that isn't an excuse to get a DSG I don't know what is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :lol: I have a golf gti dsg does that count :mrgreen:


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Sandy said:


> atmorgan said:
> 
> 
> > If that isn't an excuse to get a DSG I don't know what is!
> ...


I guess it does! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

atmorgan said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > atmorgan said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

thanks :wink: hope it settles down soon

what were the symptoms by the way :?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

IC_HOTT said:


> thanks :wink: hope it settles down soon
> 
> what were the symptoms by the way :?


Hi, I had tingling sensations in thumb and two fingers. thumb joint pain. burning tingling sensations and pain going through arm.
numbness in the thumb. nerves feel strained when trying to straighten my arm.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope there's light at the end of it :wink:

Small pun intended. All the best


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

John-H said:


> I hope there's light at the end of it :wink:
> 
> Small pun intended. All the best


Cheers John-H


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

:lol: ...man up you pussy I had both of my hands done its not that bad and I was awake watching! :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

misano, you must of had the pussy version of carpal tunnel as I had continuous pain for months day and night.
Don't know which hospital you went to mate but the private hospital I had my nerve release done at didn't want me to see what was going on.


----------



## Gio (Sep 22, 2015)

Get well soon!

My father had this operation one year ago, so I understand your situation...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gio said:


> Get well soon!
> 
> My father had this operation one year ago, so I understand your situation...


Many thanks Gio 

Hope your father's operation has totally healed now?.


----------



## Gio (Sep 22, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Gio said:
> 
> 
> > Get well soon!
> ...


Yes it is, but he only got 1 hand 'repaired' and may go on another operation


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gio said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Gio said:
> ...


Gosh I wouldn't like a second operation after this one honestly. one was enough


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

You should be back to work in a week or two.
When i had my operation done several years ago i had the operation on the 20th of December and i was back at work on the 3rd of January, I have a physical job as a window installer and had no problems.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

You really think so?,

Eight day on and I'm still having pain after the op as it hasn't settled yet. 
Been told by a good few guys at work who have it thay it'll take around 2 months to fully recover


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

I've had my surgery done now, Sandy. In my case I had 3 extensor tendons operated on. Not feeling much pain thankfully but right hand is totally immobile for 2 weeks.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

You'll feel much better, my sister had both wrists done!!!!!
It did take a few weeks not months before she felt comfort riding her bike though!!!!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mark-TT said:


> I've had my surgery done now, Sandy. In my case I had 3 extensor tendons operated on. Not feeling much pain thankfully but right hand is totally immobile for 2 weeks.


Hi Mark, mine was a carpal tunnel release so not sure how different it was to your op but I'm still having discomfort and pain after 6 weeks and still not back at work as I won't be able to cope.

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Hopefully your pain and discomfort will start to go over time. I imagine it will take quite a while to fully heal. Hopefully you can return to work soon. 

My extensor tendons had been partially dislocated for a few years (slipping to side of knuckles) and started to cause me more problems over the last 1-2 years. I have hypermobility syndrome and having weaker connective tissue and working as a graphic designer caused my problem I think. My left hand is starting to show similar signs. Unfortunately I will have to change careers as I can't do so much computer work again. Obviously, I can't use my right hand at all for a while so don't know what pain I might get when I start using it. I only knew about the operation the evening before as they had a cancellation. In a way at least I didn't have to worry about it for long.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Cheers Mark. 

Maybe your operation didn't involve slitting the palm open and having the carpal cut open to release the nerves that were trapped under it hence your not feeling he discomfort the way I'm feeling it?.
I'm so worried it won't recover fully but I've been reassured by a few people that have had the same op to not worry but it can take up to 3 months as the internal cut will take a lot longer to heal than the outer scar so hears hoping 3 months tops.

Sorry to hear your left hand is also showing similar signs mate  
Hopefully you'll recovery quicker than me.  
When I had my surgery, I felt him cut my hand open and cutting away at the carpal and only after the local anaesthetic wore off that I felt servere pain. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Got another issue now with the right hand. when I lift a glass up to have a drink my hand starts shaking   need to speak with my doctor about this as it's not right  
More problems that I don't need right now.


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

It's natural to worry about it but it likely will get better day by day and you'll wonder why you were so worried. It just takes time to get back to normal. My worry is that the slightest movement will undo the operation and I'll be left with it worse than before. Just have to wait and see. It hurts when I try to move my fingers so I try to keep them as still as possible. I'll have 3 separate scars as they cut open 3 knuckles but as long as the problem is fixed I don't mind the scars. I'm glad I had a general anaesthetic as I didn't want to be aware of them cutting me open. They needed me to remain very still though. I hope to get work again after Christmas so will have to wait and see. I need money to get work done on my car so it's not an ideal situation to be in.

The shaking is probably nothing to worry about. Worth checking with the doctor though. I've heard stress/anxiety and certain medications can cause it.

Anyway, all the best for your recovery. I won't bore anyone further lol.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Ouch three knuckles doesn't sound good at all.
Yes be very careful and even more so once your bandage comes off as the cuts might be more prone to splitting open.
Yes they also told me to be very still and I was actually scared something might go wrong as ive heard a few people are now getting trigger finger which isn't good at all 
Trust me money is very important for all of us as ive found out not being at work for around 6months now [smiley=bigcry.gif] and ssp doesn't do naff all either.

I'm just struggling to do things with my hand like opening a top of a carton for example and that's just a carton.
I seriously cannot wait to fully recover and get back to work as I'm mising it lol they money that is :lol:

Hope you recover soon mate.

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Sandy,

In my other arm I've started getting pain in the tendons of my front forearm and the pain travels up the arm and into my middle and ring finger. It doesn't happen that frequently yet but I'm wondering if you experienced something similar with carpal tunnel or whether it's something else? I get a disjointed feeling in my knuckles too at times but that's likely due to them going to same way as my right hand.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Mark, oh no I'm so sorry to hear that 

I never encountered those feelings in my knuckles so it maybe the same thing as you've had in the other hand 

What I experienced was pins and needle pain in my palm and three fingers. Pain up inner forearm travelling up to and around my elbow joint. Last night my occupational health therapist called to find out how I am Ann an ideal of when I could return back to work. Hand was feeling much better last night but today I've got the same tingling and numbness feeling around the cut area and front of hand :-(

I'd get your hand checked out as it doesn't sound good!.
They did nerve tests on my hands and said the left and right were similar with weak nerves but I only hand pain in the left so just had operation on one hand.

I can't hold a glass with my right hand to have a drink of water as my hand starts to shake 

Sorry I couldn't help.

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info. 

I go into hospital to have the bandage taken off tomorrow and the stitches taken out so may get a chance to ask. Tbh, I get other problems due to the hypermobility syndrome so it may be to do with that. I have back problems and sometimes have nerve pain going down my legs and when doing something very active I get very shaky and feel sick. So shaky that my hands feel weak and I struggle to pick things up. It's a condition no one has heard of but honestly feels like a disability when it flares up. It's scary thinking about my future as the problems get in the way of working.

Sorry to hear your hand is still shaking. I hope it doesn't mean you need another operation!

I've been off work all year so know how it feels. I think I was getting somewhere as a freelance designer too so it's a shame it's all over. I only use a vertical mouse now, which puts the wrist and fingers in a better position but long hours using a mouse will result in my tendons slipping back again over time and I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

That sounds really bad and I cannot contemplate how your feeling with those problems you're having Mark. Gosh 

I feel exactly the same thinking about what the future will hold if I were out of work or couldn't work any longer as life's tough enough without the need for extra health problems  
We take this life for granted and abuse our bodies not thinking how it can affect our future. some of us just get sick without knowing why and others like me feel that over working has caused this as working for the company I'm working for has taken the p with me since June 2014 right up to and after I complained about my hand when the didn't care and made me work harder. baskeets [smiley=furious3.gif]

Definitely ask them about it and if there's a way that the pains csn be reduced some how.

I really feel for people who have mobility and disabilities as my sister had an op and the surgeon cut a nerve and now she struggles to walk f ing beech cut my sisters nerve and it was a simple operation to remove a cyst and lying about it now and my sister is suffering for the past 3 years now.

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear about what your sister is going through. 

The bandage came off today. They were running very behind so my appointment was over 2 hours late.

Here's how it's looking:










I need to get myself signed off now as need the cash to live. Savings don't last forever and I'm lucky my parents can help me. I've been told recover is about 12 weeks. I can hardly move my fingers at all and need to do exercises or the tendons will stick.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot 

Oh my gosh  that looks scary Mark. ..

I really feel for you [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I was told two weeks ad I'll be back at work but guess what!, they lied. Still recovering atm. gets better then gets worse argh!!!

Definitely slowly but surely move your fingers as you don't want any issues after this.

I can't wait to get back into work and then move on to a newer more paid job.

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

How's the recovery going, Sandy? Are you back at work yet? Could you do evening classes to move into something better paid?

I had the new splint fitted today. It's good to have more freedom to move my fingers, although the tendons are still quite tight. They don't seem concerned by how little I can move my fingers so it must be normal. I see the surgeon again next week to check progress. Sciatica is playing up today so had to take a pill.

Nerve compression seems common for people with hypermobility syndrome so I'm wondering if that's the pain I get sometimes in my left arm and also right shoulder. I'm thinking about seeing the doctor and asking to be referred for a proper diagnosis. I don't mind having a skin biopsy taken if they can tell me exactly what condition I have. I likely have Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome but I don't know which type. Hopefully not the vascular type because life expectancy is about 48. I have a heart murmur but it was checked out about 10 years ago and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Mark, it's not looking good as I'm getting the same thumb joint pain. Also getting strain pain where the cut is like a tight feeling.
Not back at work although they wanted me back in December. I doubt I'll be going in now.

I had exactly the same thing when I spoke to the specialist/surgeon where he said this is normal and full recovery will be around 18 months  
I replied what??? you said 2 weeks then 3 months and now 18 months. The recovery time keeps getting longer [smiley=bigcry.gif]

With your tendon pain, I'd say it's normal to feel tightness as I'm feeling with my wrist right now. It's the long term that I really worry about, will we fully recover and have use of our hands fingers wrist etc.

I think it maybe a good idea to get a second opinion with your surgery as your not able to stretch or close your fist but guessing you won't be able to for a good 6 months. Just my opinion from what I can see of your op and fingers. Sorry 

This EDS sounds really bad Mark, gosh I didn't know to what extent you had this but after reading up on it, it sounds really bad. 

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Eek, sorry to hear you're still not able to return to work. I hope it won't take as long as 18 months for us to fully recover. I'm worried too how well my hand will recover. It makes getting a job impossible until I can fully use my hand though.

Some people are still asking if I'll work as a graphic designer again. Like hell I'm putting my body through further stress. Sitting at a desk 8 hours a day using a computer was not kind to my weaker than average tissue. I expect the tendons would slip again if I used a mouse for such long periods again.

Hopefully, the tight feeling you're experiencing will lessen as the tissue softens. I have no previous experience with these things to know what to expect.

My worry with the tightness is that the tendons might be attaching to the scar tissue. I'll definitely ask the surgeon questions about recovery and how long it should take before I can make a fist. He has said that I risk the tendons slipping back if I make a fist too soon so I need to gently work at it. I can just about move my fingers enough to pick up a tennis ball at the moment.

I can't say for certain that I have EDS but do have many of the symptoms, although luckily not some of the more serious problems. Some people have joints dislocate daily, which must be horrible. I've had a few moments in the past when my kneecap slid out and back in but now only have a bone in my wrist that needs popping in sometimes (the ulna bone). I won't go into my other EDS symptoms but have a number of the ones listed. Very few people have heard of EDS so it's a hidden illness and it can be frustrating when people think you look fit and healthy but are experiencing pain and complications affecting day to day life.

Here's hoping we recover more quickly than we think.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I'm seriously beginning to wonder how long it will take now 

Maybe I'll have to do what your doing and change my field as I don't think I'll be working on cars with something like this holding me back.
I'm hoping the tight feeling is going to disappear but things aren't looking hopeful so far.

You definitely should be careful as your scars are on the top of your knuckles and are more prone to damage if you try any sudden clenching with the fist. I seriously didn't think people who use computers day in day out had problems like yours but guess I'm wrong now I've seen and heard about your problem.

Oh gosh you have bones popping out  That sounds serious. Hope it doesn't hurt too?.
Here's hoping you don't have EDS 

Recovery is something I wish I had control of as some say it takes 3 months and other say 6-8 months and these are people who've had Carpal tunnel syndrome.

Someone on this thread said they were at work two weeks after his operation and I for one cannot believe that for a second as I know what pain I'm suffering and how difficult it is to to daily chores and general activities.

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

If you enjoy working with cars I hope you won't have to change careers. It's not something I'm taking lightly as I spent years developing skills in design and web development. I ended up hating it though and found the industry too competitive to get anywhere so body problems aside I'm glad to leave it behind me.

Most people that use computers won't likely have issues. Having bendy fingers and weak tissue meant for years I typed with my hands unnaturally positioned with the fingers pointing at bad angles, not aware that I needed to keep my hands and fingers in such good alignment with my arms. Mice aren't designed well and if your mouse is anything like my old one you'll notice your middle, ring and little fingers are pushed off to the right. Over time I believe that stretched the tissue and caused the tendons to slip. I now have an Evoluent vertical mouse that keeps the fingers together in a more natural position and also places the wrist in an untwisted position. It's expensive for a mouse but it was vital to find one that placed my hand in the right position. I'll be doing less typing too once I get some voice recognition software.

It doesn't hurt when the bone shifts, although there's discomfort. I just need to put pressure on my wrist and can feel the bone move back to the correct place.

Everyone is different so recovery takes longer I suppose. I'm trying to stay positive as thinking the worst never helps with these things and does impact the body when anxiety and stress takes over.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I do enjoy working with cars but not sure that I want to work with them atm as my hand has worried me and it's stressful thinking I could damage it again whilst putting pressure on it. 

I was wondering weather you've been using a mouse and it's probably caused the tendons to move. my sister in law was complaining of pains in her hand and she thought it maybe trapped nerves like mine. She has now got some kind of support pad to help when typing.

It's a shame we don't realise that we'll have issues if we don't do things a certain way and have to find out the hard way.

How about using a support for you wrist to prevent this bone from dislodging?.

Right I'm going to stop stressing but it's hard when I feel the nerve pulling and giving me sharp stabbing feeling in the hand thumb wrist and arm.

Sandy


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Someone on this thread said they were at work two weeks after his operation and I for one cannot believe that for a second as I know what pain I'm suffering and how difficult it is to to daily chores and general activities.

Sandy[/quote]

It was me.
I had my operation on the 18th of December and i was back at work on the 6th of January and i have a physical job as a window fitter.
I also got run over in October 11th 2011 and suffered a broken shoulder. a dislocated shoulder. a dislocated wrist, a dislocated ankle, 5 fractured ribs. a fractured sternum, numerous cuts,bruises and chunks of skin missing.
They discovered that with my dislocated shoulder and wrist there was tendon damage so in March 20th 2012 i had 3 operations ,
One on my right shoulder to remove the metalwork they put in after the accident.
One on my left shoulder to try and attach 2 tendons that had come off but they could not re-attach them because my cuff was too damaged and ended up cutting part of the cuff off , Resulting in only half my bicep works and have difficulty raising my arm above shoulder height.
One on my wrist to repair the tendons.
I returned to work on May 21st 2012 so 7 and a half months of work in total.
If you push yourself to get better you will


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've been through the wars but you must have got lucky with your operations and healing times where as I am still in pain regardless of how I try and push myself. The more I push the worse it gets. even picking up my little boy of 9 months doesn't help my operated hand as I feel a sharp pain instantly.

They must have caught your carpal tunnel early as when I was having in operated on the surgeon asked me how long I had this for, when I replied 6 months he replied no wonder the band is so tight.

I've worked for a window frame making company in youth and I know how difficult it is just to pick up some of those frames as they're huge three bay windows. Quality inspector at the time but also trimmed them down too.

With my job I'll be constantly using my hands so cannot give them any rest and the pressure I'll be putting on them won't help me as I've worked on my own car recently and it's difficult to do anything as the grip just makes matters worse. 

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I first had pains in my wrist 5 years before my operation. i had cortazone injections first but when the pains returned it was almost 12 months before my operation.
You want to try sealing windows up with a silicone gun that puts a lot of pressure on your wrists especially when its cold and the silicone is stiff.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I can imagine the pain when pressing on the silicon gun.

Again you've been lucky with your operation. What did they do with your hand?.

My palm and thumb are aching as I'm sitting here whether I'm relaxed or moving it.

Sandy


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

They made a cut at the bottom of my palm and went in and cut the band around my wrist to relieve the pressure on the nerves.
I was told to take a month off work but as i am self employed and it did not feel too bad i went back straight after the Christmas brake, Don't get me wrong it was no where near 100% and still a bit painful and i had to be careful with it but it was manageable.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Some how you've been lucky as ive had exactly the same procedure carried out but the pain just doesn't want to shift :?

I was told by my occupational health therapist to try use a screw driver and other tools to see if that helps but unfortunately it just aggravates the internal cut.

Sandy


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think i must have a pretty high pain threshold ,After my accident i spent the first week in hospital in the HDU and when they moved me to a normal ward they put me on a morphine pump the nurses were amazed at how little i was using, they said there were people with only half the injuries i had but using twice as much morphine as me.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

That might be it.

I've been on medication but sometimes forget to take them and that's when I feel a lot more pain.

I just want it gone and me back at work as work isn't happy about it and I'm getting bored just doing nothing.

Fitting my Iridium plugs in the car today and feeling more pain in the thumb. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It's a nightmare trying to remove the gti oem box my gosh it was stiff even though I removed it six weeks back.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Mark, if your reading? how goes it with the hand healing?.

Sandy


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Sandy. Not much to report. I've had an appointment to check progress each week and can move my fingers further but my knuckles are still very stiff. The swelling has gone down mostly now and the scars are feeling softer, so that's good. I'm getting nerves pinching in 3 fingers, which is likely because they're not being moved much. In my ring finger I get an odd feeling of built up pressure, which they said may be because a nerve was cut and needs time to heal. Tomorrow, I see the surgeon and can hopefully take the splint off and start using my hand more, whilst doing exercises to further free things up.

How about you, are things getting better?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hello Mark,

Sounds like your hand is improving a little. I think your still felling a little pain as it's not fully healed and that may take a while but hopefully not too long like mine. I get a similar built up pressure in my palm so thinking it must be due to the op and healing process.

I've had a pain in my thumb joint from outset and only now the doctor is taking what I've said seriously and is arranging an mri scan to see what's going on in that hand of mine. 
Hand itself is healing but still feel a slight twinge at times as the inside is still sore.


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

My splint is now off so it's nice to be able to use my hand a bit more. Also, the surgeon seems happy with progress, so that's a relief.

I'm about half way now and in another 6 weeks I hope to have made much more progress. I need to send a form back to get financial support for a little longer as really my hand needs more time.

Sorry to hear that your thumb joint is still troubling you but at least your doctor is taking it seriously and has referred you for an MRI scan. I expect the soreness is normal and the healing process takes a long time. Just don't rush things or overuse your hand as that will likely make things worse.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Mark, happy to hear your on the mend 

Lets hope not too long before your fighting again.

It's a shame it's taken them 7 months to understand that I wanted a scan for this problem before they referred me off to the CPS specialist and I'm actually furious :x that hey can't get it right the first time round. They don't know much and go by books they have or paracetamol.

I'm going back to work at the start of the new year as they're thinking of letting me go under medical grounds after nearly 2 years or hard core slavery.

Then I'll be looking for other work as I can't go on working with that p**** manager who's taken over and reeking havoc in the place. 8 have left sinse January and I'll be the 9th.


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Happy new year, Sandy. Hope this year goes much better for you.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hello Mark, Happy new year to you too 

Thank you and the same to you too 

I went into work today and they sent me home asking for a fit note.
So I'll be back into work tomorrow. not that I'm fully recovered but if I don't go in they'll sack me on medical grounds :x

How's your hand, are able to hold things and how's the grip?.


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

My hand has eased a bit more but still a way to go. My strength in that hand is limited and strengthening will come after I'm able to make a fist I expect. I can pick up some objects but anything small is a struggle because I can't move my fingers far enough. I noticed the tendon on my index finger is slipping slightly but they don't seem too concerned yet. I'm signed off for another month and will have to see how I am then. I expect to get full movement and strength back it will take months from this point but I hope to get some sort of work when I can.

I bet it feels weird being back at work. Did you cope OK today?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Glad to hear it's on the mend  
Like my CP I'm still in hope that it gets better in time as I'm still having tingling in the palm near the two fingers. Going to see the surgeon in two weeks time and ask him what's going on with this :?

Work was weird as they made me tidy up the tool cupboard and this will be my job for the next 3 day. What a nightmare it is as those part numbers as doing my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Will really feel the crutch next week when I'm doing my usual work but won't tell them if I'm in pain or they'll get funny with me. I can't be out of work as this is my only income.


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Sandy,

How is work going? Are you able to cope with the same work you were doing before?

At the moment I struggle to apply pressure just using cutlery with my right hand so I sense it's going to take me a while to get the strength back. The stiffness is gradually going but there is pain and discomfort, which I hope will lessen over time. I'm also getting a pain going up my thumb when I make a fist, which I hope will go too.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Was okay until they suspended me for taking 2 hours off pre booked dental appointment which the manager says I didn't tell him about. Lying Baskeet :x I told both manager and assistant manager and they are denying it now.

My hand has actually gotten worse tbh. The pain is now traveling up my arm with a sharp pain. pain in two fingers and thumb are constant. Palm and where it was cut open still sore. when I stroke the back of my hand I can feel some kind of sharp pain that is traveling up into my elbow too. 
My hand feels tensed and stiffer than before and the cold weather doesn't help either.

I had a feeling your hand would take a while to heal. they've operated in an area that always flexes and unfortunately there's nothing you can do but be patient and not use it as much imho


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that. 

Have you seen the surgeon yet to ask why you're experiencing the pain?

I hate to say it but I feel perhaps your managers have reached an agreement that they will find a way to force you out of the company. I hope I'm wrong but it's giving me that feeling. Also, if the work is making your health worse you may sadly need to consider doing something else.  Is there anything you think you'd like to do instead?

Although I'm signed off work I received a letter saying they're stopping the money because I didn't send a form back by 30th Dec. This is absolute BS as I still have the original letter that clearly states to return it by 8th Jan, which I did. I'm pretty p**** off about it tbh. It's their f****** fault and I have to ring to sort it out and could do without the hassle.

I plan to see the GP this week. My main concerns are the state of my other hand, my ankles feel weak (like tendons will pop out) and I don't think I'm walking properly because a few of the toes on my left foot are hooked (hammer toes perhaps). I have a list of stuff but just want to see a rheumatologist for a proper diagnosis and perhaps someone to help with my toes. I've even been dreaming of surgery lately too.

My Audi goes in for its MOT and a service tomorrow at my local Audi garage. I know things it might fail on so a little concerned about the cost but just have to see. I can't do it myself and there's no one to help me anymore so I just have to take it to the garage.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sandy said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Was okay until they suspended me for taking 2 hours off pre booked dental appointment which the manager says I didn't tell him about. Lying Baskeet :x I told both manager and assistant manager and they are denying it now.
> 
> ...


Sandy they are prob wondering WTF you didn't go when you were off sick for weeks and weeks

There are always two sides to a story


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

jamman said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark,
> ...


James, I told then that it was a follow up appointment [smiley=thumbsup.gif] but being a wan*** he didn't give a t pot and neither did his slu* assistant who I also told but she told me.to go see the manager. one sided story here thanks.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mark-TT said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Have you seen the surgeon yet to ask why you're experiencing the pain?
> 
> ...


 Another thing on list to do with no funds lol Tbelt kit. 3 x thermostats on one bloody car ffs [smiley=bigcry.gif] my golf mot passed with no advisories December so glad for that.

Maybe someone off the forum lives close by you wouldn't mind giving you a helping hand?. you won't know until you ask :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sandy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


What an employee with a really really bad attitude ?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

jamman said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


What an employee with a really really bad attitude ?[/quote]Employee?


----------

